# elf-on-the-shelf.60213/



## csékata (2019 Október 2)

A karácsonymanó hagyománya egyre inkább begyűrűzik Európába is, egyre több a kreatív szülő, aki a manó segítségével varázsolja még inkább izgalmasabbá a karácsonyvárást. Az alapsztorihoz képest sokféle verzió született már a közép-kelet-európai szokásokhoz, hagyományokhoz igazítottan. Ide várjuk a manózással kapcsolatos tapasztalatokat, ötleteket, kellékek lelőhelyére vonatkozó információkat, a saját kezűleg kivitelezett megoldások ismertetését.


----------



## csékata (2019 Október 2)

Néhány kis költségvetésű csíny


----------



## csékata (2019 Október 3)

A karácsonymanó hagyománya egyre inkább begyűrűzik Európába is, egyre több a kreatív szülő, aki a manó segítségével varázsolja még inkább izgalmasabbá a karácsonyvárást. A manó a polcon egy alapjáraton piros ruhás (de ma már egyéb változatokban is hozzáférhető, sőt tetszőleges- akár saját készítésű - figurával is helyettesíthető) kis csínytevő, aki főállásban a Mikulásnak jelent a gyerekek magaviseletéről, éjszakánként viszont válogatott huncutságokat követ el. 
Az alapsztorihoz képest sokféle verzió született már a közép-kelet-európai szokásokhoz, hagyományokhoz igazítottan. A sztori eredetije Carole Aebersold és Chandra Bell 2004-ben írt, hasonló című -Elf on the Shelf - című könyvében gyökerezik, ők hívták életre a manókat azért, hogy a gyerekek jól viselkedjenek, és rajta legyenek a Mikulás jó gyerek listáján. Mára készült belőle mesefilm is: 
Ide várjuk a manózással kapcsolatos tapasztalatokat, ötleteket, kellékek lelőhelyére vonatkozó információkat, a saját kezűleg kivitelezett megoldások ismertetését.


----------



## LavenderGreen (2019 November 21)

Esetleg valaki be tudja szkennelni a The Elf on the Shelf könyvet, hogy el tudjuk olvasni az alaptörténetet? Nagyon hálás köszönet.


----------

